# Tree ID...



## Jimbosbaby (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi everyone,

We just bought our farm in January and have found many great things here on the land...blueberry bushes, grape vines etc...but there's 2 trees growing right next to the grapevines that we have no clue what they are...they seem to be fruiting trees of some sort but since we're really unfamiliar with fruit trees I need some help in identifying these trees. I'm hoping y'all can help with this.

Here's some pictures of the trees in question...










The leaves...









What looks like fruit...









Bark of the trees...









Any help y'all can give would be greatly appreciated...hope I posted pics right LOL

Della


----------



## Jimbosbaby (Oct 13, 2011)

How do you post pics...the ones I put in the message aren't working


----------



## Jimbosbaby (Oct 13, 2011)

Nevermind...figured out why...I"m not allowed to post attachments


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Jimbosbaby said:


> Nevermind...figured out why...I"m not allowed to post attachments


You need to post your photos on a photo sharing site like photobucket and then post from there. You really also should post your location on your stats section. A high percentage of homesteading questions are location specific.


----------



## Jimbosbaby (Oct 13, 2011)

tinknal said:


> You need to post your photos on a photo sharing site like photobucket and then post from there. You really also should post your location on your stats section. A high percentage of homesteading questions are location specific.


Thanks so much will try that now...will also add location as well...didn't realize I hadn't

Della


----------



## Jimbosbaby (Oct 13, 2011)

Okay, trying this again...hopefully it will work this time...Pics of trees, leaves etc...am wondering what they may be!










The Bark









The Leaves









Fruit?


----------



## Jimbosbaby (Oct 13, 2011)

Hmmmm Pics seem really small....is there a way to make them bigger? Okay...I'm going out now to take better pics...took these with my phone...will use my camera this go around...will post better ones...sorry everyone :-(


----------



## Jimbosbaby (Oct 13, 2011)

Okay....trying this one more time....

Tree









Bark









Leaves









Berries?????









We also have a HUGE bush growing on down the driveway and it also looks like it's got some kinda fruit on it, but have NO CLUE what it could possible be...any ideas???

Bush









Fruit????


















Thanks for any help y'all can give me.

Della


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I've always been told the first is a wild cherry...non edible.


----------



## Jimbosbaby (Oct 13, 2011)

Okay, so the tree is a wild cherry tree (Non edible) so it'd be fine to get rid of then...it's right next to the grapevines and is actually a hindrance to that area...I didn't want to dispose of it though if it was a good fruit tree.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Well, they are edible, but not real good. The animals love them. They make beautiful lumber. I have no idea in that second one.
Where are you located, Jimbo? You don't have to be specific, but it sometimes helps to know the area.


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

They look like the same tree. The bush could of been broken and kept growing or trimmed. Can you see through all the leaves if that's the case?


----------



## Jimbosbaby (Oct 13, 2011)

Vicker, I'm located in Virginia....central VA about 45 mins south of Washington DC. Secuono...the leaves look the same and it's literally a vine type bush not a broken tree (I looked this winter when everything was dormant...also the fruit looking things on the bush are quite different than the trees berries.
I'm originally from NC and have never seen these trees/bushes before and was hoping someone here to help us figure out what these things are...if no one here knows I guess I'll be calling our extension agent for the county and see if he can help me out LOL


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Yes, that is what's got me. That fruit on the second one is new to me. The cherries are common. Wait till they ripen and see what turns out. They might be something. They kinda look like gooseberries (the fruit, not the bush), but I've never seen those either. Someone here probably will ID it before long.


----------



## Jimbosbaby (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks Vicker


----------



## Tinga (Jul 24, 2011)

Second one looks like a Hardy Kiwi


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

I believe both guesses to be correct. The wild cherry makes a pretty good wood for smoking fish or chicken but I wouldn't mourn it's loss if it's in your way. The Hardy Kiwi is an envasive species but can be trellised and used for jelly if you like it.


----------



## Jimbosbaby (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks so much for the info Tinga & Badger!!!!


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

vicker said:


> Well, they are edible, but not real good. The animals love them. They make beautiful lumber. I have no idea in that second one.
> Where are you located, Jimbo? You don't have to be specific, but it sometimes helps to know the area.


No good as they are but if you like to make jelly or wine they will work for that.


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

looks like Hardy Kiwi!
and there MUST be a male and female.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

By the look of the bark and leaves and berries, thats wild black cherry.

don't know what the other is.


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

All wild cherries that produce fruit make wonderful jelly! Even choke cherries make awesome jelly. They are usually too tart to eat as regular cherries, but the jelly they make is heavenly. I don't which we like better, wild black cherry or choke cherry jelly. 
We also have hardy kiwi and the fruit are about the size of a large grape, and they are delicious! You do need a male and a female though, which you obviously have. They can be very invasive, but can also be trimmed to fit within the confines of their space, like a grape vine can be. I would keep them both!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I need to try and make some jelly then! I love to make jelly out of wild fruits. Only experience I've had with wild cherries is trying to eat them when I was a kid...they've been non edible to me ever since!


----------

